# شريط (السلام للملاك ميخائيل) من دير الملاك ميخائيل بكفر السمرى



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

من اجمل الشرايط اللى اتعملت للملاك ميخائيل
من ديره بكفر السمرى 
للتحميل  

الجزء الاول 
الجزء التانى

اذكرنا يا ملاك الرب امام عرش النعمة ​


----------



## بولا وديع (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يباركك تعب محبتك 
شكرا ليكى
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بولا وديع قال:


> ربنا يباركك تعب محبتك
> شكرا ليكى
> ​


ميرسى بولا لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## روزي86 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي ليكي يا حبي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليكي يا حبي
> 
> ربنا يعوضك


نورتى يا روزتى
ربنا يباركك ياقمر
​


----------

